# Best way to relabel? New sewn-in tags, screenprint, other?



## HDEmerson (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello All, 

Hoping for some advice/thoughts on best way to relabel. I've been reading the threads, and going around and around, and still not sure how to proceed.

My brand (or brand-to-be) is all about organic, made in USA, etc, and I've found some Ts I really like that fit well with my branding. I will be dyeing some of the Ts into custom colors but will not be screen printing on the front or back. In the future, I hope to make my own shirts.

The single existing label is a sewn into the collar (not tear-away) with all the required information. I have been talking to local contractors about cutting out and sewing in new labels. My big concern is that the new sewn-in labels won't match - either with the original stitching or the fabric color - and the final product won't look good or professional. I worry that people will be able to tell that the label has been changed. When the original label is cut out, some of the label is still under the seam but not too noticeable. You'd really have to rip out the seam to take out the entire label. 

It seems to me, as a newbie, that screenprinting the new label could avoid the issues of sewing in a new label. (I don't have screenprinting experience, so would be outsourcing). 

So, thoughts on best option for relabeling this type of T?

Thanks!


----------



## SIGN PRO 11645 (Apr 17, 2017)

sew or print


----------



## AKS1961 (Aug 5, 2013)

You can find heat transfer labels which come pre-printed that can be
heat pressed onto the inside neck. However you still have to trim the
original brand label from the collar and sometimes this might leave
a awkward remnant behind. I have sometimes created a small blank
black or white vinyl print to be printed over the brand label and then
press a second layer of mine or customer's brand. But this is very
tedious for large quantities. Best is to find someone to trim and sew in
your label carefully over it.
The heat press label is actually simpler than sewing in.

Good Luck.
Aravind.


----------

